# Rip danny eller



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I know Mr. Eller used to post in this forum about The mid michigan sportsmans club rabbit hunt.

He passed away today in a welding explosion at work.

Prayers to the Eller Family.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Prayers and thoughts to the family.


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

Prayers for his family from our house.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

I am very sorry to hear that. i never met him but it seemed he did a lot for our sport and he truely cared about it. my thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

How sad for his family. I use to like to read his posts.

RIP Mr. Eller!


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Danny was a great person that did many things for the outdoors. Very active with various groups. Him and his dog drifter are the reason that I am into squirrel dogs now. He will be missed.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

What a loss . My condolences to the Eller family . I knew Danny and was richer for it . He will be missed .


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

very sad. but, anyone that was as good with dogs as dan has surely got a place in heaven.


----------

